# Unsortierter Array, Mittelwert, Medianwert, sortierter Array



## Pexhenno (9. Dez 2010)

Ich soll ein Applet mit all diesen Elementen herstellen, doch leider hab ich gar keine Ahnung wo und wie ich anfangen soll. Könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2010)

angenommen du hast 5 Zahlen auf Papier vor dir stehen, wie würdest du da den Mittelwert berechnen?

Sortieren auf Papier ist nicht ganz so lustig, darfst du da was vorgegebenes wie Arrays.sort() verwenden?
wenn du es erstmal sortiert hast, ist Median wiederum machbar


----------



## Pexhenno (9. Dez 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Ahnung von Java-Arrays und Algorithmen hab 


EDIT: ich glaube schon, dass ich sie verwenden darf
ich würde alle zahlen addieren und dann durch 5 teilen


----------



## Andi_CH (9. Dez 2010)

Na ja, die Frage war wie du den Mittelwert und Median etc berechnest.

Etwas glaube ich nicht ;-) dass du Hausaufgaben absolut ohne Vorbereitung bekommst. Jede Wette, Arrays wurden besprochen.

Also schreib mal etwas hin:
Formeln
Javacode (wie du es dir vorstellst)

Wir sagen dir dann schon wo es klemmt.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2010)

tja, Zeit zum lernen,
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 3.10 Arrays

wenn du so ein Kapitel durcharbeitest kommst du auch an Beispielen vorbei, in denen ein Array per Schleife durchlaufen wird

edit:
'java array mittelwert' kann man auch bei google eintippen..


----------



## ARadauer (9. Dez 2010)

;-) radauer.com Blogarchiv  Das Exmatrikulations-Beispiel


----------



## Andi_CH (9. Dez 2010)

:lol: :applaus: Den Link habe ich mir gemerkt


----------



## Pexhenno (9. Dez 2010)

bei mir zeigt dein code 61 Fehler oO


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2010)

die Anführungszeichen sind tatsächlich nicht zum Kopieren geeignet,

@Pexhenno
wenn du das nicht nur zum Spass gepostet hast:
klein anfangen, nur eine Methode nach der anderen kopieren und dort dann die Fehler finden oder hier nennen


----------

